# butt kicked by small YFT



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

made a spur of the moment run to Ram Powell last Sunday. Tried trolling to no avail, Sam's was out of pogies so we tried jigging up BFT for chunk and in the process hooked what I thought was a 75lb + YFT only to find out it was a foul hooked in the side small YFT. It being foul hooked combined with the Penn Toruque's 6/1 retrieve rate made it seem sooo much larger. My sister can be heard talking smack all thru the video. We were shadowed by flippers all day to the point we quit trolling cause they would not leave our lures alone!






Hope some of you guys have been able to get out and enjoy this unbelievable weather!

Robert


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Nice boat Robert. When I had my Ocean Master 31 built in 2009 I had all the tower and rail piping powder coated white like yours. It sure looks good and less worries.
Keith


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Robert, really?? I knew you were getting some age on you but wow! Classic Beth in the background was priceless also, too funny when she called you a wuss!


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

I feel your pain. I foul hooked about a 35 lb yft last year and it took me everybit of 25 mins to get it in on a 30W. caught another one the same day on a spinning rod that was the same size and the fight only lasted about 7 mins when hooked correctly!


----------



## capt_dalton (Mar 25, 2008)

Chick doing video and background commentary is PRICELESS!

Don't sweat it - Fish 0 MS Contender 1


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice video capt. super jealous of the fact that you are fishing and I am not. Keep dragin em in.


----------

